# Decoration Ideas for Carnival Murder Mystery



## bloodygoatlord (Aug 16, 2012)

Greetings everyone!
We are hosting our annual murder mystery party November 2nd this year. I just started assigning characters and all the jazz and I am starting to brainstorm ideas for decorations. This year's theme is Murder Under the Big Top!
I have a pinterest page started with some ideas
http://pinterest.com/jgoat/murder-mystery-13/

If you don't want to click on the link here are a few pictures from what I have found so far.
























Does anyone have any more ideas for decor and what I can do to give my circus the creep, dark & sinister vibe?

Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just saw this today glowing cotten candy








http://twoettwo.blogspot.com/2012/05/glow-cotton-candy.html


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is the link to my Pinterest Board for our Carnevil party this year!

http://pinterest.com/scheibla/halloween-carnevil/


----------



## bloodygoatlord (Aug 16, 2012)

LOVE IT! Thank you!!!!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

And I love the idea of a murder mystery! I think we are going to try to do one this winter for our friends! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You might want to look through this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/115766-cirque-du-carnevil-2012-a.html

A bunch of us did the Carnevil theme last Halloween and that thread is full of all sorts of great ideas and photos.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Maybe you can get some ideas from my pinterest page. 
http://pinterest.com/jessiesawinner/halloween-carnival/


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting! I have been looking for ideas along these lines!


----------

